# Wacky Weather



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

My first day off in two weeks and it will be the first of the year. Over the past month we have been having some odd weather in Fairbanks, Ak. It was -20 (normal) for a few days, then dropped to -40+ for a couple of weeks, now the weather has warmed up to 30 above! Over the next week it is supposed to cool down to anywhere from -10 to 10 above. I'm guessing that since it was a long cold snap and has warmed up 60-70 degrees that the critters are busy running around like starving scavengers now. I am going to try to make it out predator calling this time off work (1 week off) if I can. I'm assuming that activity will be very high and preds will be eager to come to my calls because of the weather lately, on the other hand with it warming up so much maybe they will be sluggish and just lazy now that they have the leisure to behave as such. What is your opinion?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They have to eat, cause the weather warmed up won't make any difference, if anything it helps there hunting as the warm weather will crust up the snow which makes it easier to get around plus if the weather does that through out the winter it really makes it hard for the large game to get around.


----------

